# If boosted, is the recovery cert necessary



## kitty81 (8 Feb 2022)

Hi, I have had 3 positive antigens and all the symptoms to go with Covid so I am following all the guidelines.

I haven't booked a PCR as I don't see the purpose of this except to get a recovery cert but if I have received all vaccinations and am boosted do I really need this?

Just looking for opinions on if I am missing something else?


----------



## michaelm (8 Feb 2022)

AFAIK the recovery cert gives you 180 days 'cover'.  So it depends when your booster cert expires and whether that might make a difference to you re travel.  Hopefully all restrictions be be gone in Europe by Easter anyway.  I got the Covid just a couple of weeks after my booster so didn't I bother with a PCR.


----------

